
The Speeder: Jetpack Aviation opens pre-orders on jet powered flying motorcycle - mrfusion
https://newatlas.com/flying-motorcycle-jetpack-aviation-speeder/58752/
======
mrfusion
If it’s not electric why can’t they get the run time a bit higher than 20
minutes?

~~~
kodz4
The nav touch screen probably runs Android.

